# Hawk on a wire...



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Found this big guy sitting on a wire this morning, on the way back from a short fishing trip. I had to clone out one wire that distracted the view. Shot with the Canon S3is with Sony 1758 tele-converter added. I used the partially open window in the van to prop it up and add steadiness.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice shot Rich! Looks like he is on the prowl for mice.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, what Mojo said!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

very nice shot, Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I have to agree with Mojo and MT. That dude looks like he has a mouse in sight and is just waiting for it to look away so he can launch a full force attack. Great shot Rich.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful Rich. for the life of me i can't see where you cloned out the wire. awesome!

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

regards, Rich
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1011/1216779696_1a751f3568.jpg


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I cant believe I missed this thread. Rich, where were you??? Michigan? I wanted to ID the hawk for you. Looks like a red tail but at first I was thinking something less common.

Thats an awesome cloning job, wow.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

My son the semi-professional birder says

"Red-tailed Hawk. The belly band is the giveaway on this bird."


I am in Northern Illinois, right on the Wisconsin border... for the Summer..

regards, Rich


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Belly band, narrow bars on the tail. Otherwise red tails have so much variety its amazing.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

What a good shot Rich. Nice cloning also. Hey, I hope you are in a dry area up there!


----------

